# New offshore action Video....Follow up What lurkes beneath



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

So it's been a while since I last had time to put some video together......and here it is, the full story behind the what lurkes beneath trailer!
Enjoy.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice vid there Douglas. I still havn't seen a shark out there yet but I know they are there


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. Just wow. One of the best all arounf videos I've seen.

Some things are best left as a mystery.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good stuff Douglas.

Where were you in the last few seconds? Seems you have a self-landing Stealth there. :lol:

Cheers mate

trev


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah Trev

It's a special model self landing evo, it ejects the paddler when in the surf zone amongst large waves for less load upon beaching!!!!
You to can order on of these add-ons, just go to http://www.i'mcrapatsurflandings.letsgetwet.org ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Couta101 said:


> Yeah Trev
> 
> It's a special model self landing evo, it ejects the paddler when in the surf zone amongst large waves for less load upon beaching!!!!
> You to can order on of these add-ons, just go to http://www.i'mcrapatsurflandings.letsgetwet.org ;-)


TOUCHÉ. I actually fell for that...been clicking on the link and Firefox can't find the server. :shock: :lol:

Maybe we could make a real link up (love the name you gave it) with video of everyone's crash and burn.

trev


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great video mate


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

kayakone said:


> Couta101 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Trev
> ...


Ha ha ha that's to funny Trev



cjbfisher said:


> Nice close up of the sand monster at the end. :lol:


Mate I know the sand monster as well as anyone can know him......but my time to shine will come!



Ado said:


> Wow. Just wow. One of the best all arounf videos I've seen.


Cheers for that Ado...makes me want to find more time to do more of it


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Seriously good form chap, I saw the hammerhead turn towards your hand with the camera and look like he wanted a taste and what do you do? put the camera back in again when he turns his back!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Couta101 said:


> So it's been a while since I last had time to put some video together......and here it is, the full story behind the what lurkes beneath trailer!
> Enjoy.....


Knowing what lurks beneath Douglas, why have you now taken up swimming?

trev


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

What a great video. You don't get any better than a snapper, a shark, and a textbook beaching in 4 minutes. Top shelf.


----------



## neale (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice vid, thanks for posting.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Great vid, I'd be keeping my feet outta the water after that tho :shock:


----------

